# Rabbit tractors with chicken wire



## RJSchaefer (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm torn here. I've been extensively researching rabbit tractors for 3 weeks now, and most everything says to use chicken wire.

However, most everything OTHER than tractors relating to rabbits says to never ever (ever ever) use chicken wire. Rabbits will chew through it, predators will rip it open, etc. 

Does anyone on here use CW for their tractors?


----------



## cncarter7276 (May 31, 2013)

I would not use chicken wire. Ours is made out of thicker/ heavier wire for that reason. We do use our tractor for both chickens and rabbits so they can all have some free grass eating playtime in the yard. But since we knew we wanted to also use it for the rabbits we went ahead and used the heavier wire. 

Chicken wire at first look appears strong, but in truth it is rather flimsy when compared to other wire. You can even break it simply by bending it back and forth a few times. 

I wouldn't think all rabbits would try to chew through it, but there are some rabbits that seem to really like to chew and they will try to chew on everything. A determined rabbit could chew through chicken wire pretty quick. 

If you are going to use your tractor only for rabbits I would also suggest maybe putting wire on the bottom as well (larger holes though so the grass will come up through it). I have one rabbit that it seems like her one true joy in life is digging. She would rather dig up the root than simply eat the grass.


I have heard some people say they use chicken wire and have no problems with it. But I guess I like to live on the cautious side. I'd rather make it so I know they will be safe, rather than walk out and discover I have to spend the day catching rabbits.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

no tractors here ;but chicken wire is pretty easy for dogs and other determined varmits to get through if you have trouble with these . on the plus side its cheeper and lighter so if you are just trying out tractors it can hold down cost and not be as heavy to move about. for more permanit cages it is not heavy enough to support any weight or last long coming in contact with urine and manure


----------



## VaPrepper (Jul 25, 2012)

We are going to build a tractor but more for rabbits to be in for a limited time so I can clean cages. Give them a bigger space to romp in and good clover to eat (I pull some every day and feed to them already). I have chicken wire available right now that was given to me so that is what is going to be used. Figured it would be okay since they wouldn't be in there too long.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We used chicken wire for the sides and top and found it not to be a problem.
We liked 1 1/2" x 1" for the bottom though it held up better and didn't let smaller bunnies slip through like 2"x3" did


----------



## RJSchaefer (Apr 27, 2013)

sammy, glad to know it worked. I didn't one to unnecessarily sentence one of my buns to death. The tractors stay fairly close to house. Very rarely does a **** or coyote do anything more than run through the area within 50 feet of the house. 

We're using 1.5" slats spaced ~2 inches apart, per the Polyface model, instead of wire for the floor. My original tractor has wire, but it is basically the Bunny Bastille and weighs ~100 pounds. Yeesh!

The ones we're building right now are intended to house a single buck and weigh less than 25, even with the slats. We're going to make ones about half again as large to house the does.


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

Chicken wire is meant to keep chickens in, not keep anything else out.
Imagine how you'd feel walking up to see a huge home torn in it and fur everywhere. Not good. 1/2" hardware cloth is what you want.

I have a photo of what happened to our chicken wire tractor but I can't get the URL on my phone.


----------



## RJSchaefer (Apr 27, 2013)

Chicken wire is a no-go. My dog just demonstrated why, on my turkeys. Oh, the expletives I could scream.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

My neighbor lost all of his rabbits to some wild dogs - he had used chicken wire on his hutches. He is now re-doing them with rabbit wire! The dogs ripped huge holes in the chicken wire.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We have not been plagued by predators. Our dogs did not mess with the tractors.
They lasted several years and have been used for chickens as well as bunnies.


For single rabbits we used a much smaller moveable hutch and used hardware cloth on them just because it was what we had.
We used 1 1/2 x 1 wire for the bottoms on these. The hardware cloth didn't let the grass through enough.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

My New Zealand Red buck;Red (I know, not very original name) chewed through chicken wire in record speed :doh:. He is a rather large,muscular rabbit though.

We spent a Saturday replacing it with 1/2" x 1". 

I was wondering if anyone who uses a Tractor then regularly worm(because of the ground feeding)? I do, I was just wondering if I was paranoid about worms:teehee:


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I use Iverm. as a maintenance preventitive anyway, but nobunny(haha) goes on the ground that can't recieve wormer(I don't worm a doe who is pregnant or nursing-they get it immed.after if their due for it;but that's just my personal choice).


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

*1 1/2" x 1"*


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

If I use a tractor that the animal will only be in during the day when I'm home and watching and my dog is around to keep wild critters at bay, then chicken wire will suffice.

If we use a tractor for housing animals all the time, then chicken wire is not sufficient. We have used 2x4" welded mesh for chickens (they had a perch inside and could stay away from predators. For rabbits I would use a 1" mesh or smaller, especially because of raccoons.


----------



## RJSchaefer (Apr 27, 2013)

DarleneJ said:


> If I use a tractor that the animal will only be in during the day when I'm home and watching and *my dog is around to keep wild critters at bay*, then chicken wire will suffice.
> 
> If we use a tractor for housing animals all the time, then chicken wire is not sufficient. We have used 2x4" welded mesh for chickens (they had a perch inside and could stay away from predators. For rabbits I would use a 1" mesh or smaller, especially because of raccoons.


My dog was supposed to keep wild critters at bay. He'd never once so much as snapped at a wandering chicken. He ripped through the wire and snapped the necks of two turkeys. 

Any idea on gauge required for hardware cloth? I found some relatively inexpensive in Joliet, IL - 19-ga 1/2"x1/2" (galvanized after weld). Would that be sturdy enough? My only other option is to drive up to to Edgerton, WI to see what Klubertanz has, but they're $$$.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

What kind of wire did your dog rip through to get the turkeys? Whatever it was, you don't want to be using that for your tractors.

The 1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth should be adequate. It is best installed on the inside of the structure, but in any case please be sure that the edges are protected by strips of wood so that predators cannot pry up the edges. We use similar hardware cloth instead of screening on all our critter house windows and so far have never had anything get through it, even though some of the windows are at floor level for ventilation and stay open all summer. It has been sufficient to exclude raccoons, feral cats and coyotes. Dogs are not a problem here... No one lets theirs run loose.


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

RJSchaefer said:


> 19-ga 1/2"x1/2" (galvanized after weld).


That is what you want. 

The price for it is actually better on amazon, if you have prime it's worth it. We are doing several tractors so I got a 100' length (2' tall) and it was $70, delivered in 2 days. I will probably get another before we are done 

Now that I am on the computer I can do pictures!

This was the one that got destroyed:









Just imagine how awful it would feel to see that 


This is the one we built next. It's 6'x6'2'. This one is for chickens, we will do slightly smaller ones for the rabbits and g-pigs. On the chicken one we did the roof with a thicker stronger welded wire that has bigger holes, but did two layers of it so it's smaller holes and more to get through. So far no problems. That's on the bottom too. The sides are 1/2" 19g hardware cloth.

See how we have wood screwed into both sides at the top and bottom, sort of framing the wire. You can't just use staples, you need to use screws and wood (or screws with washers). 

For the next one I think we will do some wood on the corners as well. I'd rather spend the time and $ to do it as best as possible and have it last as long as possible.


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

PS: My neighbor also used chicken wire around his coop, and the same thing that tore that hole in mine got into his and got all his hens. He's only got his two roos left.

Edit: PPS: about not using just staples, I speak from other experience - my pet dog who happily free ranges with our chickens tore hardware cloth off the staples, and squished a pullet. (No bites on it, it either had a heart attack or got squished.) We never would have expected any of our dogs to hurt the chickens. That dog is 12 lbs. So if a 12 lb dog who didn't even want to eat the animal can pull out staples - imagine what a larger stray dog might do. You need to use two strips of wood. Please don't rely on anything less.


----------



## RJSchaefer (Apr 27, 2013)

jesirose said:


> That is what you want.
> 
> The price for it is actually better on amazon, if you have prime it's worth it. We are doing several tractors so I got a 100' length (2' tall) and it was $70, delivered in 2 days. I will probably get another before we are done


http://www.fencerwire.com/Fencer-Ha...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12

I'm going to buy from there. It's an hour and a half drive, but the roll is only $50. The 36" is $15.50 for a 25' roll.


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice! Yeah the price is way higher in stores here so I guess it depends where you are


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

If you can't get a good deal with free shipping online...try your local Ace Hardware.
I got 19ga 1/2" x 1/2" GAW 48" x 100' for $105.


----------



## RJSchaefer (Apr 27, 2013)

I've found a use for the surviving PVC chicken tractor.

View attachment 11551


Bunny playpen! I love seeing rabbits graze. :bouncy:

Just can't walk away while they're in there. I'll probably fix the broken tractor and use these for cage cleaning day.


----------

